# Big Brother 15



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Linky

Looks like some new twists this year.

Also, it appears that they have finally upgraded their equipment to HD. The HD tag in the guide seems to confirm this.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking forward to it! Its always a summer favorite in my house  Glad to see it might be in HD finally


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Also, it appears that they have finally upgraded their equipment to HD. The HD tag in the guide seems to confirm this.


I hope so. Now we just need TVGN in HD so we can watch after hours.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I hope so. Now we just need TVGN in HD so we can watch after hours.


After Dark has sucked since Evil Dick season,


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BBAD is probably the reason we still watch the show. Timers set.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I sometimes fall asleep watching After Hours on Showtime 2 but they play that loud station ID thing loud as hell and it wakes me up. haha

But it's usually pretty boring. They just whisper the hole time and cut away when something good is going down.

Also it almost seems is they used a modeling agency to cast the girls this year. They are pretty much all stunners IMO.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I sometimes fall asleep watching After Hours on Showtime 2 but they play that loud station ID thing loud as hell and it wakes me up. haha
> 
> But it's usually pretty boring. They just whisper the hole time and cut away when something good is going down.
> 
> Also it almost seems is they used a modeling agency to cast the girls this year. They are pretty much all stunners IMO.


I record all episodes for my wife. She watches every minute of them the next day. In addition she has me print out the minute-by-minute log of everything said and unsaid over the previous 24 hours. It's become a summer tradition here and one that requires preparation (timers, paper, ink, staples, website access, etc.). The only thing she doesn't want are the Live Feeds.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweet it will finally be in HD. Looks like they moved after dark to a different channel which is a bummer. Really only watched it if something was stirring up the house. Hoping the new twists are good. This show really depends on the cast though if they get good drama this show is always great. Loved the Shima russell blow up a few years ago and the Americas player twist was great also. Can't wait to watch tomorrow night


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not in HD here in Atlanta, though the guide has an HD tag.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Not in HD here in Atlanta, though the guide has an HD tag.


Thinking back to last season and I think the same thing happened  Oh well, can't say that I blame them, that would be pretty expensive to replace EVERY camera


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

chevyguy559 said:


> Thinking back to last season and I think the same thing happened  Oh well, can't say that I blame them, that would be pretty expensive to replace EVERY camera


Yet they can spend millions on the NFL. HD cameras aren't that expensive nowadays. Ridiculous.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Still holds the title of the last SD network show on TV.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yet they can spend millions on the NFL. HD cameras aren't that expensive nowadays. Ridiculous.


The NFL makes the networks about a billion more dollars


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I watched last night's season opener ... it really hasn't changed much from previous seasons. This year's twist will be fun to follow.

I have the first episode of BBAD in the can, but I'm afraid to watch it. Scuttlebutt has it that they are censoring the show. If that's the case, then I'll stick with the broadcast eps and ignore BBAD. I'm also hearing that the Live Feeds are (a) censored, and ( b ) not so Live.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Big Bother is still still on??


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anyone watch BB from other countries? I recently watched BB Canada and currently watching BB UK. Theres something about them that makes them better than ours.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Big Bother is still still on??


Season 15 may be their last, unless they fix it soon.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does anyone watch BB from other countries? I recently watched BB Canada and currently watching BB UK. Theres something about them that makes them better than ours.


Ya Watching BB Uk also way better then ours. Loved that detox thing they had to go through. hahah Made that gina eat dog food with eye balls ewww. Like how the "public" gets to vote people off also. Much more like big brother is in control then our show.Who is your fav from the UK series? I really like Sam. hope he wins it.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

chevyguy559 said:


> Thinking back to last season and I think the same thing happened  Oh well, can't say that I blame them, that would be pretty expensive to replace EVERY camera


This is the most popular show in its time slot CBS can afford to replace the cameras. HD cams are cheap now compaired to years ago. Surprised they never replaced the cameras. thinking they may not want that levil of Detail haha. Who are peoples favorites this season?? Routing for Andy (he is from my town) and the pizza guy is classic should be a great season.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The fact that this show is still in SD is just absolutely ridiculous. What a disappointment.

Also the after hours on TVGN is worthless. The SD and editing for language have rendered it completely un-watchable.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> The fact that this show is still in SD is just absolutely ridiculous. What a disappointment.
> 
> Also the after hours on TVGN is worthless. The SD and editing for language have rendered it completely un-watchable.


+100%


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

That's it. No more BBAD for me. Last night they not only censored the program and truncated it to two hours, but they had commercials to boot. 

Strike three, Julie ... see ya. :wave:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> The fact that this show is still in SD is just absolutely ridiculous. What a disappointment.
> 
> Also the after hours on TVGN is worthless. The SD and editing for language have rendered it completely un-watchable.


Almost seems like a ploy to get people to get the live feeds. They should do daily recap shows like the UK does. They don't censor theres at all either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> *Almost seems like a ploy to get people to get the live feeds. *They should do daily recap shows like the UK does. They don't censor theres at all either.


I won't be falling for that one anytime soon. :nono:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

It will be interesting to read about what happens when the racists/bigots get out of the house and feel the backlash. Aaryn has a great opportunity to learn some extremely valuable life lessons. Hopefully she can be mature enough to approach things with the right attitude to do so.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> It will be interesting to read about what happens when the racists/bigots get out of the house and feel the backlash. Aaryn has a great opportunity to learn some extremely valuable life lessons. Hopefully she can be mature enough to approach things with the right attitude to do so.


I hope so, but she seems to have a _no mea culpa_-thing going. I'm hoping she'll come around and realize the harm she's placing on her future.

GM should learn a thing or two also. Hard to believe she's one of the house "elders" still thinking with her crotch.

Too bad BBAD is a loss this year. It would have been fun to watch them two digging their holes. Gotta give credit to Julie (and only Julie) for speaking out on it.

As for CBS, they need to get their own house in order before disclaiming the houseguests.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_♫ {Girls just wanna have fu-un...} ♫_

I noticed that Ms Potty Mouth couldn't resist tormenting GM last night. :nono2: What a waste.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Scuttlebutt has it that America didn't intentionally vote for Elissa to be the third nominee. I'm hearing that many voters thought they were actually voting for her to be BBMVP. 

Interesting ... an unintended twist within a twist. :sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I hate to see Aaryn get another week in the house.

Compliments of Morty'sTV.com: _Up in the HoH Andy knocks and comes in with Aaryn saying "You don't have to knock, queer boy."_​
Will this stupid girl ever learn? :scratch:

I'm hoping that they evicted Kaitlin because she was a viable threat and not because of her past alliance (dalliance?) with Jeremy.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Going to be a long week in the big brother house... Not looking forward to this weeks HOH at all.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It can go two ways:

1. She behaves:_ ho-hum week._
2. She doesn't behave:_ all hell breaks loose._


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

We are do for a good blowup this season... Been kind of Blah so far if you ask me.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> We are do for a good blowup this season... Been kind of Blah so far if you ask me.


You may be right, txultra. I detect an allegiance drift that could very well lead to the blow-up you allude to.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

She screwed up. I don't get why the useless floaters and Amanda think Howard is a big schemer. Amanda is hilarious and I like her, but she is far more dangerous. Unfortunately, I think a useless floater like Andy or Jessie will go far. The house keeps letting Ellisa and Aaryn get off each week...they're going to regret it,.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> *She *screwed up. I don't get why the useless floaters and Amanda think Howard is a big schemer. Amanda is hilarious and I like her, but she is far more dangerous. Unfortunately, I think a useless floater like Andy or Jessie will go far. The house keeps letting Ellisa and Aaryn get off each week...they're going to regret it,.


If by "She" you mean Aaryn, then yes, I agree with you. I fully expected her to go against Helen and Ellisa - mind you I can't stomach Aaryn, but I also think she missed out on a perfect opportunity to make a power move as suggested by Howard.

I don't agree with your take on Amanda ... well let me change that ... yes, she's far more dangerous than perhaps anyone in the house short of Helen. But I also think she's hiding behind McCrea and that she purposely connives and manipulates people into thinking her way ... and I include the love affair with_ Pizza Boy _in that opinion. I only hope the house sees it America's way and gets rid of her before she has a chance to contaminate the jury house. Does it show that I don't like her?

Be careful of Andy. He takes "floating" to a new level. There's hardly a conversation that he doesn't inject himself into. He's like a gnat flying from room-to-room looking for something or someone to land on. He is ever-present and, to me, quite transparent in his intent.

Jessie is a good tag-along. Her and Judd make the passable _McManda, _but a bit on the platonic side_. _I may be wrong about the platonic thing, but I stopped watching BBAD so I haven't taken a look at what they do behind the scenes.

But that aside, her and GM make the most plausible floaters in my mind. I expect they'll outstay a bunch of houseguests, but I don't see any of them winning.

Spencer is a conundrum. I can't figure him out, but at the same time, neither can America. Time will tell if he'll go the way of Howard or the way of Jessie/GM.

Howard and Candice for their part, could be "the" couple to beat, but they seem so intent on staying out of the firing line that they have practically alienated themselves from the rest of the house. I don't think this is good ... and I'm not rooting for any one of them either.

Helen and Elissa are the two to watch, IMHO. Maybe it's her demeanor or her social skills, but Helen has become growingly influential and is a strategic player. She bears watching.

Elissa, OTOH, is living in Rachael's dream world, even America got caught up in the sisterhood thing and made her BBMVP a few times. I'm guessing that America will soon grow tired of that, and it may be time for Elissa to play her own game and not Helen's.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Excellent and agreeable analysis. Did you read the updates of POV & MVP (Americas) 3rd nomination? It sucks how predictable weeks go with who's going home.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Excellent and agreeable analysis. Did you read the updates of POV & MVP (Americas) 3rd nomination? It sucks how predictable weeks go with who's going home.


Yes, I read the transcripts of the live feeds. Agree. Even if Candice's placement on the block was a great strategic blow to Howard's chances (eliminating a Candice vote) , it's easy to predict that the wrong person (Howard) will be sent packing.

Sooner or later Helen and Elissa's mistakes of omission (not dealing with Aaryn/Amanda) are going to prove bad. You can't keep putting these off while the household is getting smaller. At some point, they won't have the physical votes to initiate their master plan. They seem to be living for the moment and taking their eyes of the prize.

And, I guess, that's part of the game, too.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

So Amanda is playing pool with Jessie and says to her _"If anyone asks you to vote for me, you're being set up."._

How pretentious can one get? :sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Howard's gone ... no real surprise there. Candice would have been better.

But, GM wins HOH? Wow ... wonders never cease!

All of last week's allegiance shifts makes for a confusing_ this week ... e_specially with a double whammy in the cards.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone else watching BB-Australia or UK? Great shows so far.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope. Too much going down in the U.S. version. :bang

I can't imagine keeping track of so many people at one time. :shrug:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Posted on Morty'sTV.com ...

_Exclusive Big Brother News was tweeted last night from the Twitter account  @MissCleo_BB15 Miss Cleo has been a popular source of Big Brother news for the last couple seasons:_

_"INSIDER EXCLUSIVE: Yesterday's "LIVE" taping WAS NOT LIVE AT ALL- it was taped at NOON.
Audience was CBS employees ONLY. HGs were informed at 10:55 am about early taping but not given specific reason why. Noon was when most CBS employees were available. This is why the feeds were cut at 11:15 am and blocked until the HoH competition started, which was when things went back to being "live". The eviction was taped early cause production was worried about negative audience reaction to Howard's eviction at the hands of Aaryn. This is the most likely reason the feeds cut to fish so much last night, to make sure any mention of what happened didn't get leaked. Anyone who had tickets to the taping was turned away at the parking structure and offered tickets for a future live taping. The HoH competition WAS live. But we don't know what happened between 1PM (when taping finished) and 6:50PM (when HoH started)._

_It's safe to assume that Aaryn's eviction will probably be pre-taped as well with only CBS employees in the audience."

So who is Miss Cleo and can she be trusted? The story appears to be verified by a CBS employee, the Zingbot_3000 who tweeted: "didn't you read my tweets? The HoH competition WAS LIVE. Everything else was pre-taped."_

_Source: http://www.mortystv.com/bb/_


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Who's the target this week?


Spoiler



Candice because she called out Spencer with a house meeting?



I really want Helen out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Who's the target this week?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I agree with your Spoiler target, but something tells me someone else is going home, and I don't think it'll be Helen, either.

I'm suspecting that the MVP selection is going to rock the house into changing its game. I may be wrong, of course, but if America votes the way they did last week, we may be in for an upset.

The double-eviction is certain to shake 'em up, but that'll be just icing on the cake if what I suspect happens.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Candice or Spencer out this week.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow I can't believe the live eviction wasn't live... Very interesting artcle and makes sense. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Wow I can't believe the live eviction wasn't live... Very interesting artcle and makes sense. Thanks for the post.


We may see more of these this season. The HGs seem to carry on as though they weren't being watched. The slurs are becoming a common practice. And, of course, CBS is happier than GEICO's camel.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

From  TMZ 

'Big Brother' Contestant 
Probed By Cops Over
Child Porn Jokes

*"Big Brother"* contestant *Spencer Clawson* just learned a valuable lesson about child porn ... don't even joke about that crap ... because cops will go after you.

In case you didn't see the clips from this week -- Clawson grabs the microphone attached to McRae (another houseguest) and while pretending to be McRae, Spencer goes off on this really uncomfortable riff about child porn, saying, "I like to beat off to child porn. Did I ever tell y'all about that? I love it. Beating off to child porn is my favorite thing there is."

You'd think he'd stop there, but no ... he kept going, saying, "I love it when they're around three or four years old. My favorite ones are when you can tell they're in a basement."

And the jokes didn't go unnoticed ... especially by Spencer's hometown police in Arkansas.

Chief AJ Gary from the Conway Police Department in Arkansas tells TMZ, "The Conway Police Department was alerted to comments made. Due to the nature of the comments, our department moved quickly to look into the matter. At this time we haven't found that any criminal act was committed."

Good news, but still ... don't make child porn jokes. They're not even funny.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Blatant racism and now joking about child pornography. This seasons cast is unbelievable.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Blatant racism and now joking about child pornography. This seasons cast is unbelievable.


They broke the mold on this one. :nono2:


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

No surprise with Candice but Judd? Whose cheerio's did he pee in? I have not been watching BBAD. Anything revealing there that was left out on the live show?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Amanda assumed that Judd was MVP and being sneaky. She, Helen and Mccrae seem to be running things right now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I expected Candice might go, but I was blindsided by Judd's ouster. More than that, I expected Helen to recognize Amanda's threat and make a move against her. That, of course, didn't happen.

The biggest disappointment is the realization that I gave Helen too much credit. It's now obvious that she's playing Amanda's game and not her own. I agree with Spacemaker, but for one exception: McManda is in charge, yes, but Helen is just a puppet whose strings appear to be in Amanda's hands.

Amanda can now claim credit for being the most hated houseguest since Evil Dick.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> From  TMZ
> 
> 'Big Brother' Contestant
> Probed By Cops Over
> ...


I equate this seasons cast to that piece of poo that is stuck to the toilet in a public restroom. Where did they find these people. The racest comments are out of control really who talks like that? Couldn't believe the comments out of Gina Marie's mouth last night about Candice being adopted. Can't stand Amanda and McCare either. Can't believe no one is trying to break that little couple up. I also watch the British one and years back they had a big raceism issue and the government there almost pulled the show. It is against there rules there now and house guests can be kicked out for it. There format is also way better then ours. The viewers vote people out and all house guests nominate. House guests can't talk about nominations and they have a bunch of tasks through out the week. Much more interesting show to watch. This years cast on ours really turns me off.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I equate this seasons cast to that piece of poo that is stuck to the toilet in a public restroom. Where did they find these people. The racest comments are out of control really who talks like that? Couldn't believe the comments out of Gina Marie's mouth last night about Candice being adopted. Can't stand Amanda and McCare either. Can't believe no one is trying to break that little couple up. I also watch the British one and years back they had a big raceism issue and the government there almost pulled the show. It is against there rules there now and house guests can be kicked out for it. There format is also way better then ours. The viewers vote people out and all house guests nominate. House guests can't talk about nominations and they have a bunch of tasks through out the week. Much more interesting show to watch. This years cast on ours really turns me off.


Do you watch BBGB on-line?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Aaryn the ironic giant...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/365974592495435776


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone not been racist or bigoted this year?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Aaryn the ironic giant...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/365974592495435776


Nothing like living in denial, eh?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Has anyone not been racist or bigoted this year?


Good question!

Maybe Helen, but I don't watch BBAD so I can't categorically say, and it would seem out of character.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Another predictable nomination week. I'm wondering which one is the target.



Spoiler



The other night before Judd going home, Andy was adamant about Spencer not going home. Now, he's nominated him??? Hopefully, Jessie goes home because she's useless.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Another predictable nomination week. I'm wondering which one is the target.





Spoiler



I agree, but with a little reservation. 

_[Sorry for being cryptic in what follows, but I don't want to reveal your Spoiler.]_

Our "spoiler target" was the first one to attempt a game-changing move last week. The rest of the lemmings (including Helen) just followed the leader. In the end, our target's vote had to follow the rest of the house, but not before_ risking _nomination this week for speaking out of conviction. It might have worked had the plot not been leaked.

All-in-all it was a decent game play. Sorry to see that it's going to backfire.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha!

Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> 1376415499296.jpg
> 
> Haha!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


I'd love to be that fly on the wall when Amanda learns the truth.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Do you watch BBGB on-line?


Ya wish they carried it here but they don't so I watch online. THere format is way better the viewers vote people off and the house guests can't talk about nominations. This week is going to be a snore on the US one.


Spoiler



We all know Andy isn't going to change the noms. Heard rumors even production is hard pressed to find stuff to fill this weeks show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Ya wish they carried it here but they don't so I watch online. THere format is way better the viewers vote people off and the house guests can't talk about nominations. This week is going to be a snore on the US one.





Spoiler



Yeah, Andy just doesn't seem to have the knack for intrigue that others do. Just the same, this will get us one week closer to the finale. And hopefully, Amanda will have gone to the jury house long before then.

_TheRatPatrol _was kind enough to send me a link in a PM. Morty'stv also carries the BBGB and BBAU versions. If only I could keep track of so many names and events. I do like the twist in this year's BBGB season, though.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Went downstairs to the living room ... wife was watching BBAD that I had recorded for her ... Amanda was on screen so I left ... came back a few minutes later ... Amanda was on the screen again ... left ... came back ... same thing. :bang


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I would not mind seeing Amanda win the whole thing. She is playing a good game and if we find out she is just playing macrae then even better. Although I do not always agree with the way she handles things with some of the houseguests in the end this is just a game not a popularity contest. 

My preference for this week would be to back-door Helen.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Yeah, Andy just doesn't seem to have the knack for intrigue that others do. Just the same, this will get us one week closer to the finale. And hopefully, Amanda will have gone to the jury house long before then.
> 
> _TheRatPatrol _was kind enough to send me a link in a PM. Morty'stv also carries the BBGB and BBAU versions. If only I could keep track of so many names and events. I do like the twist in this year's BBGB season, though.


THe UK BB has been great this season. Great cast of house guests. There "tasks" are great also. Watched a bit of the AU one also and it looks great also but can't handle all 3  Wish the AU one was on a different time of year so I could watch. BBUK ends next monday but then they have a celeb one starting... Also hoping to see Amanda march out the door. Can't handle her she is such a cry baby. Don't know how McCrae tolerates her. She goes off the deep end all the time. Helen is totally running the house and no one even notices that is in the house. As much as I think she is a snake she has played the best game by far.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Well when BBUK ends pick up on BBAU.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> I would not mind seeing Amanda win the whole thing. She is playing a good game and if we find out she is just playing macrae then even better. Although I do not always agree with the way she handles things with some of the houseguests in the end this is just a game not a popularity contest.
> 
> My preference for this week would be to back-door Helen.


I respect your opinion.

My problem with Amanda is the same as with many other houseguests over the years; Soon after arriving, the strategy starts to reveal the real person. I can't imagine going through life conniving and manipulating people. The prize money is good, but is it worth the belittling of others that the "game" demands? Amanda seems to revel in keeping her hands clean while using friends and foes alike to further her selfish goals.

As for Helen, I used to hold her in high regard, but I now see the company she keeps and have no use for her.

At this point it doesn't matter to me who wins as long as it's not Amanda or McRae, or Helen for that matter.

And that is my opinion.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I respect your opinion.
> 
> My problem with Amanda is the same as with many other houseguests over the years; Soon after arriving, the strategy starts to reveal the real person. I can't imagine going through life conniving and manipulating people. The prize money is good, but is it worth the belittling of others that the "game" demands? Amanda seems to revel in keeping her hands clean while using friends and foes alike to further her selfish goals.
> 
> ...


Amanda is a big baby (can't stand her drama when she is on the block get over yourself) I think that is why I want to see her go. Helen has really been playing a dirty game getting others to do her bidding... It was her big plan to back door Judd too. Really hate most of the house this year. Would like CBS to take the prize money and burn it rather then give it to these people.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Henry said:


> I respect your opinion.
> 
> My problem with Amanda is the same as with many other houseguests over the years; Soon after arriving, the strategy starts to reveal the real person. I can't imagine going through life conniving and manipulating people. The prize money is good, but is it worth the belittling of others that the "game" demands? Amanda seems to revel in keeping her hands clean while using friends and foes alike to further her selfish goals.
> 
> ...


Completely understand where you are coming from but he game at its most fundamental level rewards players that can deceive and manipulate. Although there are elements of normal society at play here most if not all of that has to be checked at the door. No average person playing by all of societies rules could ever win the game.

Howard was probably the single most shining example ever of someone completely conflicted while playing the game. He was being torn apart by having to bury who he really is in order to have a shot at the prize. To be a fan of the "game" requires the viewer to disconnect themselves a bit from their own societal tendencies and beliefs in order to appreciate those that are masters of it. Does this make anyone a bad person? Not in my book. I chalk it up to merely someone that is really good at playing a game.

Do I think everything Amanda is doing in the house is noble? No, but who cares? It's a game on TV. Do I think she treats everyone in her real life outside the game exactly as she does inside the BB house? I highly doubt it but again who cares!? I am not planning on calling her after the season ends just like I did not bother to invite Dick Donato or Will Kirby out for beers after their seasons ended either. I realize that Amanda's breakdowns and very poor treatment of some people makes her look weak and does not contribute anything positive to her gameplay but if she wins in spite of that behavior, well then more power to her.

If we are going to judge those in the house by their actions then there is far more evidence that Aaryn has the most conniving and deceptive personality of all. The racial comments and attacks followed by a complete turnaround to portray a sweet and kind southern girl are far more disturbing to me. This is someone clearly used to getting what she wants and uses her carefully manicured external appearance to manipulate everyone around her. Amanda has been a pretty straight shooter. She tells it like it is, for good or bad. Aaryn on the hand has demonstrated that she can bury her true feelings nearly completely and that takes years of practice.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

In my mind, Aaryn is a stupid, spoiled girl who doesn't have the social skills to attend a birthday party for a 5-year-old. She doesn't know when to speak or when to shut up. Without adult supervision, she's dangerous to all sensibilities.

I think Helen is figuring her out, though. And she's probably already given that tidbit to Her Majesty Amanda I.

Amanda differs from Aaryn, IMO, in that she enjoys stepping (or I should say, causing others to step) on others in the house. There is a meanness about her that render moot any redeeming attributes she might have.

Manipulations don't always have to include her methods. But above all, she's arrogant and walks about with a sense of entitlement that invites the dislike of a lot of outsiders - hence two back-to-back nominations. It's one thing to play, it's another to do so in a bullying manner and only for her selfish gain. If McCrae thinks she's going to marry him for real on the outside, then he deserves to deliver pizzas for the rest of his life.

Previous seasons of BB have had their gameplay moments, but I can't remember when one player wanted to truly hurt another ... ok, Natalie (BB11) doesn't count. :grin:


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Should be Helen or Spencer this week but it also might not matter since they have a good chance to turn right around and come back in.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Should be Helen or Spencer this week but it also might not matter since they have a good chance to turn right around and come back in.


Doesn't matter which one leaves. They're both grist to the mill. Besides, Helen missed her chance ... paying for it seems somehow right.

Nice how Amanda took her Goodbye message as an opportunity to gloat about an evictee going to the Jury House. Real smart, Amanda ... and thanks.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I would prefer Helen going out next but then she might just go right back in so a wasted week. I would rather have them send someone to the jury house and then have non-jury players get a chance to come back. Now that would be very cool and would re-introduce the strong players that got booted early on this year. Having Candice, Judd or Jessie come back in is boring. Having Jeremy, Nick, David or Kaitlin back would be awesome!

Better yet, bring all four of those players back and have a week of back to back HOH competitions and evictions.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> [...] Having Jeremy, Nick, David or Kaitlin back would be awesome! [...]


Of course, that depends on what side of the house you're on. To me, a Howard - unleashed with no regard for anything other than teaching these kids some manners - would be a thing of beauty to watch.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I would be surprised if Aaryn doesn't go after Helen after Jessie totally laid out Helens game plan. As much as I hate Aaryn have to give her credit on her game. She is good at winning hoh challanges. She has already won 4. Hoping Judd gets back in the house and knocks some of these other jokers out. Would be a great twist if they did a flip and switched the jury people into the house and the house guests to the jury  Really need to stir things up on that show it has gotten stale. Same competitions no good twists. They need to take some notes from the UK BB because thers has been one twist after another... Just amazing.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I would be surprised if Aaryn doesn't go after Helen after Jessie totally laid out Helens game plan. As much as I hate Aaryn have to give her credit on her game. She is good at winning hoh challanges. She has already won 4. Hoping Judd gets back in the house and knocks some of these other jokers out. Would be a great twist if they did a flip and switched the jury people into the house and the house guests to the jury  Really need to stir things up on that show it has gotten stale. Same competitions no good twists. They need to take some notes from the UK BB because thers has been one twist after another... Just amazing.


+1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Helen and Elissa are up.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Good!!!! I'll bet Helen turns on Elissa with lies and denial like with Jessie.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

That's my suspicion as well. I wonder if Elissa will go through with her threat to quit (DOR) rather than go to Jury House?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Elissa won the POV. I'm assuming she will take herself off the block, forcing Aaryn to name a replacement. I expect that to be Spencer, but it would be a perfect opportunity to back door Amanda or Pizza Boy.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

She'd be smart to do Amanda. That'd guarantee one less tight 2 person alliance... (Helen and Elissa, McCrae and Amanda)

Doubt it'll happen because no one does anything big, besides the Judd thing.

This season has had the worst gameplay ever a whole. The Moving Company could've done well, but the idiots turned on Nick and it's gone downhill as a season since.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> She'd be smart to do Amanda. That'd guarantee one less tight 2 person alliance... (Helen and Elissa, McCrae and Amanda)
> 
> Doubt it'll happen because no one does anything big, besides the Judd thing.
> 
> This season has had the worst gameplay ever a whole. The Moving Company could've done well, but the idiots turned on Nick and it's gone downhill as a season since.


Yeah, this season's cast are not players as much as they are googoly-eyed wannabes. It's a shame and a veritable waste of time. Opportunities come and go, and no one seems willing to make the game changing moves. The strong players are not even trying to hide their contempt for the other HGs. The other HGs are content to cower in their presence.

There's still a little time for some of these guys to wake up and realize that their "game" is just amusement to the likes of the "leaders". Otherwise, BB-15's legacy will be on what not to do.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I think this years guests, at least those currently in charge (Amanda and Helen) are extremely intelligent and have done something no others have been able to do. Go after the strongest players and eliminate them first.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> I think this years guests, at least those currently in charge (Amanda and Helen) are extremely intelligent and have done something no others have been able to do. Go after the strongest players and eliminate them first.


I think I can agree with most of that, but I hardly consider David a "strong" player.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Elissa won the POV. I'm assuming she will take herself off the block, forcing Aaryn to name a replacement. I expect that to be Spencer, but it would be a perfect opportunity to back door Amanda or Pizza Boy.


Couldn't agree more this is the chance to break up a power alliance but know no one has the backbone to take one of them out. Can't believe they are keeping a showmance in the game so long.Too many sheep this season for show.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jdskycaster said:


> I think this years guests, at least those currently in charge (Amanda and Helen) are extremely intelligent and have done something no others have been able to do. Go after the strongest players and eliminate them first.


Yeah but they're nowhere near as good as ED, Will, and a couple others.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Couldn't agree more this is the chance to break up a power alliance but know no one has the backbone to take one of them out. Can't believe they are keeping a showmance in the game so long.Too many sheep this season for show.


Wow, and you're a mind reader, too! :grin:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah but they're nowhere near as good as ED, Will, and a couple others.


I agree with you, sigma. This year's cast doesn't seem to have a real strategy. With these people, subtlety and finesse are out the door. Brute force and bullying seems to be their only strategy (if you can call it that).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Helen is pushing hard against Andy. Aaryn seems scared to add him. I'm guessing Spencer goes up and Andy, Amanda & McCrae will boot Helen.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Helen is pushing hard against Andy. Aaryn seems scared to add him. I'm guessing Spencer goes up and Andy, Amanda & McCrae will boot Helen.


I'm thinking the same thing, but I'm holding out hope that Aaryn gets a dose of courage and back-doors Amanda instead. At some point, Aaryn has to realize that Amanda is a bigger threat than Helen. At the very least she should nominate her just to force Amanda to change her game. As presently stands, Amanda thinks she's the undisputed leader of the house. A reality check to the contrary will really upset her (Amanda's) apple cart.

But, as past ceremonies have shown, these kids couldn't see an opportunity if it hit them on the head.

Bye-bye Helen. Hope Judd or Jessie make it back in.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

It only looks like Amanda is completely running the game from our perspective outside the house. From the inside things look completely different. She is playing a good social game with those in her alliance which is why Aaryn is staying loyal to Amanda and not Helen. She is also extremely crappy at challenges. If it comes down to it Aaryn, and others in the 3AM alliance, will continue to feel confident that they can beat Amanda and stay in the house at the final four. From the inside Amanda and Macrae would not look like an imposing power couple - unless you happen to be Helen or Spencer.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, but I'm holding out hope that Aaryn gets a dose of courage and back-doors Amanda instead. At some point, Aaryn has to realize that Amanda is a bigger threat than Helen. At the very least she should nominate her just to force Amanda to change her game. As presently stands, Amanda thinks she's the undisputed leader of the house. A reality check to the contrary will really upset her (Amanda's) apple cart.
> 
> But, as past ceremonies have shown, these kids couldn't see an opportunity if it hit them on the head.
> 
> Bye-bye Helen. Hope Judd or Jessie make it back in.


Totally want Judd to make it back in.. Worried they will all go against him right away though so hope he gets HOh right away or something to guarentee his safety. This year is the year of the snake... No one has the guts to tell the person they are getting voted out. Was great when Jessie found out and totally outed Helen. No one has a spine this year they all walk on egg shells and don't want to make any big moves.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> It only looks like Amanda is completely running the game from our perspective outside the house. From the inside things look completely different. She is playing a good social game with those in her alliance which is why Aaryn is staying loyal to Amanda and not Helen. She is also extremely crappy at challenges. If it comes down to it Aaryn, and others in the 3AM alliance, will continue to feel confident that they can beat Amanda and stay in the house at the final four. From the inside Amanda and Macrae would not look like an imposing power couple - unless you happen to be Helen or Spencer.


All the more imperative that Aaryn realize the danger posed by Amanda and do away with her if she can. Every contestant knows long before they are selected that couples are more dangerous than single players. Showmance couples are infinitely more dangerous than Frenemies. As for Spencer, he seems to relish the Perpetual Pawn role - no doubt he'll pay for that.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Totally want Judd to make it back in.. Worried they will all go against him right away though so hope he gets HOh right away or something to guarentee his safety. This year is the year of the snake... No one has the guts to tell the person they are getting voted out. Was great when Jessie found out and totally outed Helen. No one has a spine this year they all walk on egg shells and don't want to make any big moves.


I don't think it matters who comes back, they had better win the HoH right out of the gate or they will go right back from where they came. I favor Judd too and I agree with what you say, especially about Andy (#1 Snake/Sneak).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

IMO, the ideal time to take out a showmance is around now with about 8 or less left because it demoralizes the remaining person, especially if they don't win the following HOH.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> IMO, the ideal time to take out a showmance is around now with about 8 or less left because it demoralizes the remaining person, especially if they don't win the following HOH.


Agree, an unwelcomed/unexpected romantic breakup is the bane of all Showmances. Wonder how Pizza Boy will take it? :dozey:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Another poor decision.


Spoiler



Aaryn put up Spencer. Hopefully, Helen still goes.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Another poor decision.





Spoiler



Not entirely unexpected.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

John Cochran of_ Survivor _fame has written this piece for _Entertainment Weekly_. I just have to share this with you:

'Survivor' winner John Cochran on this week's 'Big Brother'
by John Cochran on Aug 19, 2013 at 1:17PM 

Storytelling on _Big Brother_ - that is, the process by which the show's editors and producers sift through thousands of hours of footage and assemble something resembling a coherent, satisfying narrative for every episode - really fascinates me. Most comparable reality shows, including _Survivor_ and _The Amazing Race_, are filmed months in advance of being broadcast, with the outcome of the competition already known by production staff long before concrete storyboarding for the season takes place. Producers and editors of _Big Brother_ are afforded no such luxury. Because _Big Brother_ episodes are edited and put together contemporaneously with the filming of the show, BB production can't be confident that the hero they present week one won't be gone by week two, or that the villain they've shown in episode five won't have transformed into a frontrunner by episode eleven. The result is a form of storytelling that can be frustrating, inconsistent, exciting, and dynamic, all at the same time.

I mean, at the beginning of this season, who would have predicted that McCrae - the lanky, goofy guy who fretted about not fitting in with the house - would be a part of the cast's most enduring and powerful showmance? Or that Aaryn - the insensitive, hate-spewing outcast - would become a legitimate challenge beast and member of the dominant majority alliance? Or that Helen - who once seemed to be the only voice of reason and competent strategist - would turn out to be a tragically oblivious punchline? And let's not forget GinaMarie, who's courageously transitioned from referring to her housemates as "****-a-roaches" to now calling them "Chihuahuas."

Amanda has also undergone something of a transformation, albeit one for the worse. The wisecracking real estate agent, who was once noteworthy for being one of the few houseguests able to step back and laugh at the absurdity of her surroundings, has herself become a part of the freakshow. When McCrae's throwing of last week's HoH competition still failed to assist his beloved in securing her first win, Amanda finds herself feeling a little down in the dumps. After chastising McCrae for not being sufficiently consoling, Amanda retreats to the storage room, where she sobs behind a garbage can. GinaMarie is not impressed by Amanda's treatment of McCrae: "She's just gonna ruin his life," she confides to Spencer, while putting the finishing touches on her Nick voodoo doll.

Aaryn's HoH win triggers a very different reaction from Helen, who uses it as an opportunity to deliver one of her patented transparently disingenuous pep talks to the new HoH. "Do not feel bad for your success. You've played an excellent game. If I were watching the show, I'd love you. You are such a bright girl, and you're so humble. I am amazed by you. You have to realize you're playing an excellent game." Aaryn sheepishly grins. Helen continues: "You are a flawless human being. You are capable of both flight and breathing underwater, without the assistance of scuba gear or gills. You should be so proud. The placement of your hand on someone's shoulder cures them of all physical and psychological ailments. I adore you. The beauty and clarity of your spirit and voice allows people from all around the world to understand and appreciate you, regardless of their native language. You are a human Rosetta Stone."

Satisfied with her buttering up of Aaryn, Helen decides it's Elissa's turn to make nice before nominations. Elissa, however, feels negotiating with Aaryn is a waste of time. "I just want to go and have my husband tell me how much he loves me," Elissa whimpers. But what about the jury house? "If I am evicted, I will be home." The news that Elissa would rather quit the game and avoid having to participate on the jury takes Helen by surprise. Her voice wavering, Helen asks Elissa if that means she won't be there to vote for Helen to win in the finals.

Helen, Helen, Helen. What are you thinking? While it's understandable that Helen would be dismayed to learn that her closest ally is considering quitting the game, that's no excuse for what amounts to one of the clumsiest, most poorly handled interactions in BB15 thus far (up there with Howard's refusal to confess to The Moving Company's existence). Rather than appealing to Elissa's own self-interest as a way of convincing her to stay in the game, Helen inexplicably emphasizes the impact Elissa's departure would have on Helen's game, and reduces Elissa's worth to her presence as a vote on the jury. Even worse, Helen again articulates this same rationale for several other houseguests in the HoH room, simultaneously revealing her own misguided belief that she has a shot at getting to the finals, and giving her fellow housemates yet another reason not to let her get there.

Trying to ease some of the tension, Spencer suggests that maybe Elissa is just having a bad day. GinaMarie erupts. A bad day?! "Did she DIE? Did she get run over by a TRUCK?" Quite an indictment coming from GinaMarie, the master of self-restraint and emotional stability, as she gently strokes a Ziploc baggie containing Nick's tear-soaked toenail clippings.

Despite Helen's obsequious flattery of Aaryn and Elissa's flubbed attempt at reconciliation (sometimes a girl just needs a yoga mat, y'all), the inevitable ultimately ends up happening: Helen and Elissa are nominated. There would have been a time when these nominations would've upset me, but Helen lost my support when she changed from level-headed game-player to delusional "mastermind," and Elissa lost me during the whole one-piece bathing suit debacle with Amanda. That said, if there is anything the storytelling of BB15 has taught me, it's that outsiders can become insiders overnight, and that the people we once loved to hate can become people we hate ourselves for loving. It's good to be back!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Agree, an unwelcomed/unexpected romantic breakup is the bane of all Showmances. Wonder how Pizza Boy will take it? :dozey:


I just couldn't believe Helen fell for Pizza boys story that he wanted Amanda out. Seriously why would he want to back stab his biggest supporter. Was really schocked Helen fell for that. She is a lawyer I expect her to see these kinds of things especailly when they smack her in the face. Amanda has a crisis when she is on the block can't wait to see what she does if they ever get the courage to send her packing


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I just couldn't believe Helen fell for Pizza boys story that he wanted Amanda out. Seriously why would he want to back stab his biggest supporter. Was really schocked Helen fell for that. She is a lawyer I expect her to see these kinds of things especailly when they smack her in the face. Amanda has a crisis when she is on the block can't wait to see what she does if they ever get the courage to send her packing


It's baffling. Helen is not living in any kind of recognizable reality. At the end of the day, two plus two still equals four, no matter what twisted math she relies on.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> John Cochran of_ Survivor _fame has written this piece for _Entertainment Weekly_. I just have to share this with you:
> 
> 'Survivor' winner John Cochran on this week's 'Big Brother'
> by John Cochran on Aug 19, 2013 at 1:17PM
> ...


Great read thanks for Posting. He made some great points especailly about Aaryn. I wouldn't have ever seen her winning so many HOH comps at the beginning of the summer and look at what happened. It is interesting to watch vs the Uk one because the UK one is on daily. On the UK one they just go over the days events and don't really tell the show as a story so much like they do here. Kind of wonder if they do that to get around this issue. That way they can show how someone is part of the in crowd one day and the out crowd the next.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Great read thanks for Posting. He made some great points especailly about Aaryn. I wouldn't have ever seen her winning so many HOH comps at the beginning of the summer and look at what happened. It is interesting to watch vs the Uk one because the UK one is on daily. On the UK one they just go over the days events and don't really tell the show as a story so much like they do here. Kind of wonder if they do that to get around this issue. That way they can show how someone is part of the in crowd one day and the out crowd the next.


He had me in stitches when he talked about GM. You should read the many, many comments he got from the EW readers. Here's the  link  to it.

True, so true ...you never know who's going to become a challenge powerhouse. I would have never picked Aaryn as four-time HoH'er, and who knows how many more.

Also, do you know when BBUK starts up a new season? I think I'm going to follow your lead and start watching it.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> He had me in stitches when he talked about GM. You should read the many, many comments he got from the EW readers. Here's the  link  to it.
> 
> True, so true ...you never know who's going to become a challenge powerhouse. I would have never picked Aaryn as four-time HoH'er, and who knows how many more.
> 
> Also, do you know when BBUK starts up a new season? I think I'm going to follow your lead and start watching it.


They have a celeb BBUK starting up on thursday!!! Those are useually great also. It is on youtube... BB Australia is going on now also but I like the uk one better. Only watched a few of those.

Loved it when Cockren made fun of GM. It is always great to hear what she will say next. Almost as good as Jeff's Technotronix a few years ago  Going to check out that link bet those comments are great!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> They have a celeb BBUK starting up on thursday!!! Those are useually great also. It is on youtube... BB Australia is going on now also but I like the uk one better. Only watched a few of those.
> 
> Loved it when Cockren made fun of GM. It is always great to hear what she will say next. Almost as good as Jeff's Technotronix a few years ago  Going to check out that link bet those comments are great!!


Thanks for the BBUK info, ultra.

Yeah, give those comments a read ... they are a hoot, especially when they target Amanda and GM! !rolling


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Excellent post Henry. Some great insight from Cochran. He was fun to watch on Survivor. He hit it on the head and some great GM humor in there.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Excellent post Henry. Some great insight from Cochran. He was fun to watch on Survivor. He hit it on the head and some great GM humor in there.


Glad you liked it. I was not a great fan of his during _Survivo_r, but this is one side of him I like and welcome.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Thanks for the BBUK info, ultra.
> 
> Yeah, give those comments a read ... they are a hoot, especially when they target Amanda and GM! !rolling


hahaha ya love the GM comments. It is amazing to me that she puts her underwear on the right way sometimes. She is a special one for sure.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's enough to make you sick. Does Helen really think anyone believes this crap? ...

*--------------------*

*2:43PM BBT Yesterday *

Helen: "I love the way you play this game, Amanda, and if I was watching this game and not playing I would love the way you are playing this game you are awesome at this game."

Helen says, "I will talk to McCrae separately." Amanda says with tears in her eyes, "I completely love McCrae and my drive isn't for this game it is for him."

Helen: "I know I only have a couple of days here and I want it to be good I want to hang out with you and McCrae and Andy I don't want it to be bad because I love this game and it is like my dream to be here. I won't talk bad about you in jury or anything."

*--------------------*

* !pusht! *


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*--------------------*

*'Big Brother' Texan not only bigoted, but a gutless bore*
By Jeanne Jakle : Wednesday, August 21, 2013 

"Big Brother" has become an even bigger bore.

Texas State University student Aaryn Gries may be a bigot, but she had the chance to at least redeem herself as a strong player of the game.

For a minute, Gries entertained a move that would win her favor amid "Big Brother" fans, increase her chances of winning the $500,000 and, best of all, liven up the show for the yawning viewer.

Gries considered replacing eviction candidate Elissa Slater - who won the veto competition and saved herself from the block - with Amanda Zuckerman, the house bully who has been the mastermind behind every boot for weeks.

That nomination - and potential eviction - also would have split up the only couple left in the house, Zuckerman and her love puppy McCrae Olson, who, at this rate, look to be going to the end together to share the spoils.

But no, Gries, admitting she's afraid of Amanda, decided to go with the dull status quo - and nominated railroad conductor Spencer Clawson for the umpteenth time.

Of course, the real target - as dictated by Amanda - is Clawson's partner on the block this week: previously strong player Helen Kim. It'll be Kim getting the heave-ho during the live eviction show Thursday night - I guarantee it.

Of course, as we in the audience know, Kim's exit may be short-lived. In a twist that the house isn't privy to, the last four evictees - Kim, San Antonio's Jessie Kowalski, Candace Stewart and Judd Daugherty - will compete for the chance to re-enter the house.

No matter who wins, it can't be good for Amanda, who made it obvious that she was the evil mastermind behind all four boots.

The best scenario? That comeback kid goes on to win next week's head of household, puts both Amanda and McCrae on the block, and actually - at long last - makes this show somewhat bearable to watch.

--------------------
Source


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I have read several articles about Amanda and they all underestimate her ability to play the game given this years cast. Like her or hate her she has done a great job manipulating this very young bunch of contestants. If the producers are unhappy with the results they should have brought in a more savvy (read mature) group of contestants. Aaryn is a 23 year old college student with a very narrow view of life. Sure she can win challenges but is everyone that surprised she is so easily persuaded to do someone else's bidding? I'm not. But then I am not in my 20's anymore.

The producers always have a way to shape the game. This week it will be the returning jury member out for revenge. It will be interesting to see if they can create a challenge geared toward Elissa's strength (athleticism) much in the same way as the veto challenge was this week. If so, she is a shoe-in to win HOH and a guarantee that the power couple get's put on the block.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> I have read several articles about Amanda and they all underestimate her ability to play the game given this years cast. Like her or hate her she has done a great job manipulating this very young bunch of contestants. If the producers are unhappy with the results they should have brought in a more savvy (read mature) group of contestants. Aaryn is a 23 year old college student with a very narrow view of life. Sure she can win challenges but is everyone that surprised she is so easily persuaded to do someone else's bidding? I'm not. But then I am not in my 20's anymore.
> 
> The producers always have a way to shape the game. This week it will be the returning jury member out for revenge. It will be interesting to see if they can create a challenge geared toward Elissa's strength (athleticism) much in the same way as the veto challenge was this week. If so, she is a shoe-in to win HOH and a guarantee that the power couple get's put on the block.


That's true, they all seem to underestimate Amanda's ability to play the game. But I think that's out of sheer dislike for the girl. I very much dislike her too, and for the reasons already stated. Can she play the game? Yes. Do I have to like her? No. Last night she arrogantly said to the camera that _she always gets what she wants_. She followed this with a sneer. Now, if she is so willing to antagonize her audience, the least we can do is dislike her.

Aaryn is a spoiled rich kid ... 'nuff said.

I agree with everything in your closing paragraph.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I really liked Amanda at first because she was so sarcastic in the DR. I've changed lol.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> That's true, they all seem to underestimate Amanda's ability to play the game. But I think that's out of sheer dislike for the girl. I very much dislike her too, and for the reasons already stated. Can she play the game? Yes. Do I have to like her? No. Last night she arrogantly said to the camera that _she always gets what she wants_. She followed this with a sneer. Now, if she is so willing to antagonize her audience, the least we can do is dislike her.
> 
> Aaryn is a spoiled rich kid ... 'nuff said.
> 
> I agree with everything in your closing paragraph.


Watching Elissia fly by Helen in the Veto challange was classic I must say. I agree production really manulipulates the game and would they come up with some new challanges already. So sick of the same old challanges. Have to admit Amanda has been genious at getting the house scared of her and wrapped around her finger. She has everyone walking on egg shells worried about making her mad. Can't believe no one has the guts to put her and McCare up. Can't stand her but have to give her credit she controls that whole house except Elissia.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Elissa is in amazing shape. She has taken some shots for her addiction to yoga but it is pretty hard to argue with the results! If the next HOH requires strength and agility she should dominate the remaining players including anyone that has the potential to come back in from the jury house.

The show may seem boring to some but for me it still keeps me tuning in to see how this all shakes out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Watching Elissia fly by Helen in the Veto challange was classic I must say. I agree production really manulipulates the game and would they come up with some new challanges already. So sick of the same old challanges. Have to admit Amanda has been genious at getting the house scared of her and wrapped around her finger. She has everyone walking on egg shells worried about making her mad. Can't believe no one has the guts to put her and McCare up. Can't stand her but have to give her credit she controls that whole house except Elissia.


Makes me wonder what Elissa's game would have been had she never run into Helen, thus playing _her_ game instead. I see a little of Rachel in her from time-to-time, but I don't know if that's bad or good. We still have some time left so maybe the answer is forthcoming.

I think Amanda had a great following early on ... of course, she lost it for being manipulative, conniving, selfish, abusive and intimidating ... all without having won a thing or having put anyone's blood on her hands. Her delusion goes as far as to think she'll win America's Favorite Player ... to her it's a matter of course. Had she not shown herself to us, I think she'd be right up there with the other BB greats. But she did show herself. And for that the only thing I see in her future is _notoriety_.

I hope the Jury member re-entering the game makes enough of a difference to knock her and Pizza Boy off their self-proclaimed throne.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Elissa is in amazing shape. She has taken some shots for her addiction to yoga but it is pretty hard to argue with the results! If the next HOH requires strength and agility she should dominate the remaining players including anyone that has the potential to come back in from the jury house.
> 
> The show may seem boring to some but for me it still keeps me tuning in to see how this all shakes out.


You speak for a lot of us.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm thrilled with who's back and who's HoH.


Spoiler



McCranda is in panic mode and it's great. I seriously hope Elissa nominates them.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm thrilled with who's back and who's HoH.





Spoiler



Well, well, well ... it was written on the_ wall _all along. :righton:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm thrilled with who's back and who's HoH.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The plot thickens...

--------------------

*10:45PM BBT: FLASHBACK MOMENT! GAME CHANGING CONVERSATION LAST NIGHT:* 

Aaryn emerges from her shell, joins Elissa in HoH.

Elissa: "Is there any way you could put every thing aside and we work together? No one would think we would work together. You and I need to fight for the veto. I want to take you off the block and put Amanda up, and vote her out. Do you think you can?"

Aaryn: "I will try my hardest, I'm on board 100%."

Elissa: "We have to get her out, she has caused everything, I think she tries to get us to hate each other."

Elissa goes on to tell [Aaryn] that she wants to work with her and Judd. Doesn't want Aaryn to tell GinaMarie, because Elissa hasn't told her. Elissa says she wanted Amanda and McCrae on the block all along. Aaryn gets confirmation that it's OK for GinaMarie to use the PoV on Aaryn if GinaMarie were to win it.

Elissa: "If we don't get Amanda or McCrae out, they are going to win the game."

Aaryn asks what if the PoV doesn't get used? Elissa seems to forget that McCrae (and Amanda) will be playing, instead saying we will win it and it will be used. Elissa wants Aaryn to pretend they aren't getting along, wants Amanda to feel safe so she won't try as hard. [Some how, Elissa has missed the flaw in her plan, what if Amanda wins PoV and removes McCrae from the block?]

_[Font: Georgia]_
--------------------

Source


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

And the POV goes to ...

--------------------
*


Spoiler



1:20PM BBT: Amanda won the PoV


*


Spoiler



*1:14PM BBT:* HGs are back and wearing party hats and going through gift bags, someone mentions having a little ZingBot. Aaryn and GinaMarie are wearing birthday hats in the kitchen and McCrae is wearing a birthday hat in the chair room blowing on a harmonica.

*1:15PM BBT:* And of course Amanda won PoV!

*1:18PM BBT:* Judd is walking around and goes to chair room and then walks out singing baby baby Zingbot. GinaMarie and Andy in HoH with Elissa and GinaMarie complaining that she got hurt by falling and Amanda got ahead of her. Amanda and McCrae in colorful room talking to Aaryn saying that GinaMarie is going home and we just have to keep our cool.

*1:19PM BBT: *Amanda tells McCrae that this is what she wants to tell Elissa at the PoV meeting: "I'm a little confused because you more than anybody should know that no one comes between me and my man!"

Amanda tells Andy that they need to get Elissa to nominate GinaMarie. Andy worried he's going up. They think she'll put up Spencer. Amanda tells Judd to get Elissa to put up GinaMarie. Amanda says, "She listens to you!"

Elissa and GinaMarie are talking in the HoH room. Elissa says no way is GinaMarie is going up and that Andy is.




--------------------

Source


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Horrible. She should've nominated McCranda. Maybe Aaryn gets booted.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Horrible. She should've nominated McCranda. Maybe Aaryn gets booted.


Aaryn is history unless Elissa turns Judd to her side and Judd then turns Spencer. Without his swing vote it's all academic. Elissa is fulfilling her initial obsession with Aaryn's ouster, but I suspect that allowing McManda to slip through the cracks will cost her the game.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments here on Amanda have been less than flattering. I simply don’t like her or her game … mostly her. But I have to admit she is the only one who has been consistent. I don’t think she’ll win the top prize, but that won’t be for lack of a strategy or the courage to implement it.

At the top of the season, I had selected Amanda, Helen and Elissa as possible winners. However, through their own stupidity and arrogance, Helen and Elissa screwed the pooch. Both of them have shown dismally poor judgment when opportunity knocked. In essence, the action of one (Helen) set the stage for the failure of the other (Elissa). Had Helen recognized the opening afforded her when America put Amanda up as the third nominee, she could have assured that herself and Elissa would be the last two standing.

Helen didn’t target Amanda, and paid the price. Now Elissa commits the same blunder by obsessing over Aaryn who wasn’t even a threat. Had Elissa nominated both of the McMandas, she would have gotten rid of at least one of them should one win the POV. It would have been a simple and elegant contingency had she been certain about the target going in. She wasn’t of course, and instead, her eventual and hasty conspiracy with Aaryn was but a clumsy afterthought that left her flanks exposed to an Amanda win.

Amanda’s leadership of the BB household is now undisputed. I have no doubt that going forward she will be impossible to live with or watch. I expect her arrogance and gloating will move to the forefront, making no attempt to hide them from the other HGs. I’m also hoping that this is her downfall. People will overlook many things, but being continually denigrated in front of others … well, that’s a whole nuther story.

At this juncture, I would prefer someone like Judd win the ½ mil. I don’t really care who takes second place, as long as it isn’t Amanda or Pizza Boy. I expect that Aaryn will leave the house this week, unless Elissa pulls another blunder and nominates GM. Elissa should be at Helen’s side next week no matter what happens Thursday.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Aaryn has served her purpose and will be heading out the door. Good competitor in challenges but absolutely abysmal in the social game. The issue for macranda, with Aaryn out, is the shifting of power toward the Judd, Elissa, Spencer camp. GM is the swing though so macranda and Andy will have to remind her that Elissa is the biggest target if she wins the next HOH. The only person left that I would like to see win this thing is Judd.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I seriously doubt that Judd and Spencer are in Elissa's camp.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Andy has been nominated to replace Pizza Boy.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Andy has been nominated to replace Pizza Boy.





Spoiler



Would love the house to turn and take Andy out. He has been a big disappointment. I expected him to stir things up but he just floats on by and doesn't make any moves. Would be great to see him walk out the door as much as I dislike Aaryn.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I really want the replacement to go, too, because they're a useless floater. I always hated floaters getting far and winning.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I really want the replacement to go, too, because they're a useless floater. I always hated floaters getting far and winning.


You, me and ultra share a common wish. I'm not sure Elissa has the votes for it, but it would be grand if she did. This guy is a parasite and a snitch. He deserves a berth in the Jury House.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> You, me and ultra share a common wish. I'm not sure Elissa has the votes for it, but it would be grand if she did. This guy is a parasite and a snitch. He deserves a berth in the Jury House.


Absolutly... Hate the whole I don't want to upset the house... This is big brother sometimes you have to make people mad. Big problem this year is no one wants to rock the boat except Elissia.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm too lazy to read all the updates, so is Aaryn likely gone? I guess they'll be 2AM regardless.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm too lazy to read all the updates, so is Aaryn likely gone? I guess they'll be 2AM regardless.


Looks that way. 3AM has served its purpose (Helen) so I guess Her Majesty now considers her expendable.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Absolutly... Hate the whole I don't want to upset the house... This is big brother sometimes you have to make people mad. Big problem this year is no one wants to rock the boat except Elissia.


Jessie tried, but that only served to get her evicted. The rest of the house has taken notice and would rather walk on egg-shells than upset you-know-who. What a waste. :bang


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:



> Jessie tried, but that only served to get her evicted. The rest of the house has taken notice and would rather walk on egg-shells than upset you-know-who. What a waste. :bang


Ya amazes me no one has the guts to stand up to "you know who"... She cries like a big baby when she is on the block. Put her up and let her cry. Wah Wah. She would be long gone if McCare wasn't there always calmning her down.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Ya amazes me no one has the guts to stand up to "you know who"... She cries like a big baby when she is on the block. Put her up and let her cry. Wah Wah. She would be long gone if McCare wasn't there always calmning her down.


I'm thinking that Pizza Boy might be part of her problem.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If McCranda isn't nominated next week, there's no hope for the remaining morons.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

With Aaryn on the block, I wonder if CBS is going to pull a switch on us _[tape the show early and use employees for an audience] _on Thursday_._ I know Julie has said that she will take the high road when it comes to Aaryn, but I do wonder if CBS will follow suit.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> With Aaryn on the block, I wonder if CBS is going to pull a switch on us _[tape the show early and use employees for an audience] _on Thursday_._ I know Julie has said that she will take the high road when it comes to Aaryn, but I do wonder if CBS will follow suit.


Ya was wondering this also. She will go to the jury house so assume her safty isn't an issue. I think they should have a real audiance and let them boo her... The uk one has a huge audiance and when a house guest is evicted that they don't like they get booed. I still hope Julie says something to her about the way she has played the game.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Ya was wondering this also. She will go to the jury house so assume her safty isn't an issue. I think they should have a real audiance and let them boo her... The uk one has a huge audiance and when a house guest is evicted that they don't like they get booed. I still hope Julie says something to her about the way she has played the game.


Hopefully, the site I visit will give me a heads-up if they pull a switch on us. My suspicion at the moment is that they (CBS) are going to play it safe in spite of what Julie has said in public. I'm sure that CBS has privately and emphatically told Julie to play it real cool, even though Aaryn should be going to the jury house (if voted out, of course) and cannot be told anything about goings-on in the real world.

In other words, don't let on that (1) she (Aaryn) is at the center of a racial controversy, or (2) divulge the veracity of the audience.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Hopefully, the site I visit will give me a heads-up if they pull a switch on us. My suspicion at the moment is that they (CBS) are going to play it safe in spite of what Julie has said in public. I'm sure that CBS has privately and emphatically told Julie to play it real cool, even though Aaryn should be going to the jury house (if voted out, of course) and cannot be told anything about goings-on in the real world.
> 
> In other words, don't let on that (1) she (Aaryn) is at the center of a racial controversy, or (2) divulge the veracity of the audience.


Julie is a classy person also I can't see her blowing up at Aaryn that isn't her style. She has a classy way though to tell people that there behavior was out of hand though. I forgot that she can't say anything about the outside world to her. Still would like CBS to use a live audiance. Would be great if she gets booed also but don't know if CBS has rules against that also. Never really saw anyone Booed out of the US one. Haven't seen anything yet about the feeds going dark.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to see Andy gone this week as well but Aaryn burnt the bridge by flipping sides. Truly dumb move on her part. I am not a fan of her's but she would have stuck to her 3AM alliance it would have insured Andy going home giving her a very high probability of winning the next HOH. At that point she could have decided to flip sides and put macranda up on the block. The only hope she has now is to try to convince macranda that she will work with them to the final three but that is pushing a big rock up the hill. There is still a good chance Judd or GM wins HOH though so a lot can still happen. I will say it again, Judd is the only remaining player I would like to see walking away with the cash.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> I would like to see Andy gone this week as well but Aaryn burnt the bridge by flipping sides. Truly dumb move on her part. I am not a fan of her's but she would have stuck to her 3AM alliance it would have insured Andy going home giving her a very high probability of winning the next HOH. At that point she could have decided to flip sides and put macranda up on the block. The only hope she has now is to try to convince macranda that she will work with them to the final three but that is pushing a big rock up the hill. There is still a good chance Judd or GM wins HOH though so a lot can still happen. I will say it again, Judd is the only remaining player I would like to see walking away with the cash.


I agree. Judd is, to me, the only true competitor there. I'll be real happy to see the snitch (Andy) leave.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like CBS blinked...

--------------------

*11:35AM - 12:55PM BBT:* Trivia [There was a lot of speculation that they were taping the "live: eviction again, like they did when Howard was evicted, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Another hot topic is what will Julie say to Aaryn about her racist remarks. In a recent interview with  The New York Post's Michael Starr, Julie said, "I have to take a beat and say to myself, 'OK, what's my job here? What's going to happen once that person does his or her three-and-a-half-minute live interview with me?' A lot of the behavior this year can be chalked up to ignorance, youth and immaturity and I'm hopeful I can approach it in the right way - that I can plant a seed in that person's head where they walk out and, instead of being humiliated or furious or embarrassed, they think, 'Wow, was I that girl in the house? Was I really that ugly?' I know everyone wants me to tell them off, but that's not my job," Chen says. "Trust me, plenty of other people will do that once she walks out of the house. I have to be a bigger person and a mature host who's going to be neutral when all is said and done." ]

--------------------

Source


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Catching up on this weeks episodes now. That Zingbot robot is so annoying.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Catching up on this weeks episodes now. That Zingbot robot is so annoying.


Couldn't agree more. CBS is really getting stale with the same old competitions. Show would be so much more interesting with more twists. Have a season without a HOH and let everyone nominate and America vote people out. That is the format the uk uses and they have so many more twists because there is so much more they can do with that. They also can't talk to each other about nominations... The Zingbot is played time to send it to the junk yard and put otev right next to him. The expect the unexpected part of this show died a long time ago... No slogen should be you know what competition is coming because you saw it last summer 

Should be a interesting week in the house after


Spoiler



GM won hoh and is talking of putting McCranda on the block. Amanda is going to blow. Expect her to go completly crazy. Should be great drama this week. Still disappointed in Andy he is second guessing going against McCranda... Time to be a big boy and make some moves. So sick of him floating on by. Hope they take him out after Amanda.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Should be a interesting week in the house after





Spoiler



Love your Spoiler. Agree with everything.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

thxultra said:


> Couldn't agree more. CBS is really getting stale with the same old competitions. Show would be so much more interesting with more twists. Have a season without a HOH and let everyone nominate and America vote people out. That is the format the uk uses and they have so many more twists because there is so much more they can do with that. They also can't talk to each other about nominations... The Zingbot is played time to send it to the junk yard and put otev right next to him. The expect the unexpected part of this show died a long time ago... No slogen should be you know what competition is coming because you saw it last summer
> 
> Should be a interesting week in the house after
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on everything.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Amanda and Pizza Boy are on the block.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the updates, Pre-Season NFL went long and we didn't get the HOH on our recording Thurs night


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I assume you read that...


Spoiler



Amanda would remove McCrae if she won POV. GOOD!!!!!! POV suicide.[\spoiler]


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> Thanks for the updates, Pre-Season NFL went long and we didn't get the HOH on our recording Thurs night


My pleasure. :grin:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I assume you read that...





Spoiler



Yeah, but the boys have an ultimate target. BTW, I can't get the spoiler function to work either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Another


Spoiler



Pizza Boy won the PoV yesterday, but since this is a double-eviction week, using it on himself or (yikes!) Amanda may prove of limited benefit.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting reaction...

--------------------



Spoiler



Big Brother Spoiler: Week 10 POV Throws A Wrench In To The Plans





Spoiler



September 01, 2013 06:49 AM by Lisa Princ



A few days ago, a new HoH was named on _Big Brother_, and with a new alliance formed, it seemed like the househttp://realitytvmagazine.sheknows.c...week-10-pov-throws-a-wrench-in-to-the-plans/# guests had the perfect plan for eviction this week. However, after this weekend's POV competition, a wrench was just tossed in to those plans! Read on to find out who won the POV and what's going on in the house now.

A few days ago on _Big Brother_, GinaMarie, Spencer, Judd, and Andy formed a new alliance called the exterminators, and when GinaMarie won HoH for week 10, the plan went into place for this week's eviction. GinaMarie made it clear that McCrae and Amanda were going up for eviction, and with a double eviction coming, the house guests were all ready to fight for their lives. Guess the foursome were hopeful that neither McCrae nor Amanda would win the POV?

However, when it was time for the Power of Veto competition, *McCrae* ended up winning the POV, so we can assume that he will save himself this week. Luckily for the alliance, Amanda was their main target any way. While it's not certain who will be put up in his place, Spencer noted that either he or Andy needs to go so that the exterminator alliance can cover their tracks.

It's definitely getting tense in the house and it's going to be a fun week to watch play out, don't you think?




Source.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Spoiler



I just hope he uses it on himself and doesn't take her off. He would be a fool to do that, but you never know, "love" does stupid things to people sometimes. Or he is playing a good game. He needs a haircut though. LOL


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



I'm inclined to say no. My take is that he's more selfish than loyal.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like I was right - for once...



Spoiler



Pizza Boy uses the PoV and takes himself off the block. GM nominates Spencer to replace him.



Source.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Henry said:


> Looks like I was right - for once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDBYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Amanduh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully McLoser will follow as well.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

dogs31 said:


> GOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDBYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Amanduh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully McLoser will follow as well.


Loved Amanda's face on sundays show. She looked like she droped a duce in her pants. Loved that happened after she talked about how she was vicrotious in the diary room hahahha.
Rumor I have heard though...


Spoiler



Is Elissia is trying to work a deal with Amanda and keep her in the house. After how Amanda has acted it makes me sick. Sounds like Andy the snake may actually be doing the right thing this time by snitching back to GM, Judd and Spensor about this all while lieing to Elissia and Amanda... Now have no resect for anyone on this years cast. Think CBS should burn the prize money over giving it to these morons.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Loved Amanda's face on sundays show. She looked like she droped a duce in her pants. Loved that happened after she talked about how she was vicrotious in the diary room hahahha.
> Rumor I have heard though...
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I think that they should split the prize money and give it to the jury.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The LA Times chimes in with this rather long-winded article...

-------------------
*


Spoiler



Aaryn Gries' mom apologizes for 'Big Brother' slurs


*


Spoiler



By Greg Braxton, Los Angeles Times

September 3, 2013, 5:30 a.m.

Just days after Gries was evicted from the "Big Brother" house, Elizabeth Owens is speaking out in a statement to The Times, chastising her daughter but declaring that the remarks are not reflective of Gries' upbringing or her true character.

"While I love and continue to support my daughter Aaryn, words cannot describe my disappointment in some of her comments made on 'Big Brother,'" Owens wrote. "These inappropriate comments certainly do not represent the value system under which her father and I have raised her. Aaryn is a young 22-year-old college student that has spent 70 days living in a fish bowl and making mistakes for America to see."

Owens lashed out at the show's producers and host Julie Chen, saying that "Big Brother" has highlighted Gries' missteps in a blatant attempt to boost ratings. The series, in which several contestants are isolated without contact with the outside world, has been one of CBS' highest-rated summer performers.

Gries was kicked out of the "Big Brother" house Thursday during the live weekly episode in which houseguests vote off a contestant. She has been fired from her job at a modeling agency as a result of her remarks but is not aware of the fallout because she remains isolated as part of a jury of ousted contestants who will determine the winner on the season finale Sept. 18.
Many of Gries' remarks came in the early weeks of the contest and were shown on a 24-hour live Web stream.

Referring to African American houseguest Candice Stewart, Gries said, "Be careful what you say in the dark, might not get to see the *****." In one episode, she flipped over Stewart's mattress and mocked her while adopting a stereotypical black accent.

At another point, Gries said of an Asian American contestant, "Shut up, go make some rice," and used a homophobic term to describe another houseguest.

The slurs by Gries and another houseguest, GinaMarie Zimmerman (who is still in the house), have ignited a charged controversy around the show, which is in its 15th season.

Chen, who is Asian American, said the comments were "extremely hurtful," calling Gries "ignorant, young and immature." CBS Corp. Chief Executive Leslie Moonves, who is married to Chen, called the remarks "absolutely appalling."

In the wake of the furor in July over the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, CBS distanced itself from the racially charged comments on the show, taking the unusual step of airing disclaimers before several episodes.

During a tense interview with Chen following her eviction, Gries was alternately defensive ("I have said some things that have been taken completely out of context") and remorseful ("I feel horrible").

In her statement to The Times, Owens wrote that she wanted "Americans to see the young woman that I know; Aaryn is kind, loving and generous, though certainly not perfect and without fault in this incidence."

Gries attended her senior prom with an African American man, "one of her closest friends through high school," Owens wrote.

"Aaryn's first true love was Cuban American, and she has cousins of Japanese descent who she truly loves," she added. "She has never discriminated against anyone for their sexual orientation whether within our family or not. Aaryn truly loves all people equally."

She added that Gries, who is from San Angelo, Texas, recently sponsored a little girl in the Philippines through the Save the Children program.

Owens accused "Big Brother" of exploiting Gries' controversial behavior while downplaying her subsequent apologies.

"It appears that it was beneficial for 'Big Brother' to focus on the negative comments made by Aaryn to boost ratings," she wrote. "Again, I DO NOT condone those inappropriate comments, but I - and I am sure the entire 'Big Brother' audience - would have appreciated the show's producers also airing her complete statement acknowledging the mistakes she made and more of her apologies to the Houseguests while still 'in the house.'"

Owens also took exception to Chen's statements about Gries: "I am disappointed that a woman of Julie Chen's stature would choose to attack Aaryn and influence America to judge the fallacies she [Chen] seems to have about Aaryn."

A CBS representative responded to Owens' criticism in a statement: "We believe the show has handled a very difficult situation appropriately, and that Aaryn's comments on the live 24/7 Internet feed and on the broadcast speak for themselves."

Owens wrote that she is confident Gries will "continue to own her mistakes and apologize emphatically to the people she has hurt. I am also confident that Aaryn will learn from any mistakes she has made and use this experience to grow and heal."

Owens, who did not disclose details about herself, her occupation or her family in the statement, apologized "on behalf of our entire family" to those offended by her daughter's remarks, including Chen, houseguests and their families.

She expressed hope that her daughter would eventually speak out about her "Big Brother" experience "and potentially use it to bring light and change to the important subject of racism."

She concluded, "It is my hope and prayer that those who have been hurt can find it in their hearts to forgive Aaryn."

_[email protected] _




-------------------

Source.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Totally disagree with Aaryn's mom... Going to put in a spoiler in case people didn't read above...


Spoiler



Can't disagree with Aaryn's mom more. CBS didn't highlight her daughters comments they were shown on the live internet feeds. Only after public outrage online and even several news stories did CBS even say anything about the comments or show anything about them on the show. Only place I feel Aaryn was burned is other House Guests were responceable for the comments and went untouched... Gina Marie, Spensor and Amanda to name three. These three deserve the same treatment Aaryn got. They had a big problem with Raceism on the UK BB a few years back and any racial comments are reason to be taken out of the game. They useually get a warning from production on the UK one and if they do it again are kicked out of the house. In the case of AAryn I thought Julie Chen was very professional with how she treated the situation. You can see when she talked to Aaryn that this behavior is normal for Aaryn and that she didn't think she did anything wrong. It wasn't until the audiance booed her that she started to take the hint.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Totally disagree with Aaryn's mom... Going to put in a spoiler in case people didn't read above...





Spoiler



You're not alone ... the Source. article also has some reader comments that echo you're ...* our *... sentiments.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Spoiler



I really hope Elisa doesn't make some sort of deal with Amanda to keep her in.
If its not 3-1 to get Amanda out I could see it going like this:
McRae and Elisa vote for Spencer
Judd and Andy vote for Amanda with GM being the tie breaker, and I hope she votes Amanda.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Agree ... It's what I'm hoping for in a worst-case scenario.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is about the time where the whole "would you rather be sitting next to me or XXX in the final 2" argument....and with Amanda, it might be worth entertaining the thought of keeping her for that reason....but with McPizzaShag still around that is a risky decision....


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

If they keep Amanda in the house this week she deserves to win. As much of a jerk as she is they would just be plain stupid to keep a power couple in the game this long especially after having them on the block with the chance to evict them. Could be the dumbest move in big brother history if Amanda doesn't walk out the door tomorrow. Need to send Andy right behind her although I don't see anyone having the guts to cut the head off the snake either.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

thxultra said:


> If they keep Amanda in the house this week she deserves to win. As much of a jerk as she is they would just be plain stupid to keep a power couple in the game this long especially after having them on the block with the chance to evict them. Could be the dumbest move in big brother history if Amanda doesn't walk out the door tomorrow. Need to send Andy right behind her although I don't see anyone having the guts to cut the head off the snake either.


I kind of wonder how much pull the producers have in all of this.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Producers that try to influence a competition show's flow or outcome are, in my mind, no better than the network chaps that got caught up in the Payola scandals. It would behoove them to remember that without their integrity, the show will NOT be believable and will thus hemorrhage viewers.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Producers that try to influence a competition show's flow or outcome are, in my mind, no better than the network chaps that got caught up in the Payola scandals. It would behoove them to remember that without their integrity, the show will NOT be believable and will thus hemorrhage viewers.


Ya I would really like to know what goes on in the diary room. There is a reason it isn't part of the live stream after all  Sure there is a certain outcome the producers would like to see and they heavly influance the show. Really wish America got to vote people out. This way we could keep interesting people on the show and take out the snakes. Prodiction wouldn't have to step in as much either as America would keep the interesting people. This season has really been all over the place which makes me think production has had a heavy influance this time around.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Ya I would really like to know what goes on in the diary room. There is a reason it isn't part of the live stream after all  Sure there is a certain outcome the producers would like to see and they heavly influance the show. Really wish America got to vote people out. This way we could keep interesting people on the show and take out the snakes. Prodiction wouldn't have to step in as much either as America would keep the interesting people. This season has really been all over the place which makes me think production has had a heavy influance this time around.


For as long as I have watched this program, there have been suspicions amongst us viewers regarding interference from the production staff. Of course, none of the Producers mention this issue. Year after year, season after season, we continue to tune in like addicted people, maybe hoping they'll change things up a bit this time around.

And yet, 15 seasons in and we still get the same hash and rehash ... and in SD to boot.

Serves us right for being addicted dopes dangerous enough to hurt ourselves with the remote control. :bang


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> For as long as I have watched this program, there have been suspicions amongst us viewers regarding interference from the production staff. Of course, none of the Producers mention this issue. Year after year, season after season, we continue to tune in like addicted people, maybe hoping they'll change things up a bit this time around.
> 
> And yet, 15 seasons in and we still get the same hash and rehash ... and in SD to boot.
> 
> Serves us right for being addicted dopes dangerous enough to hurt ourselves with the remote control. :bang


Haha ya the SD picture drives me crazy also. Don't understand why they haven't upgraded the cameras HD cams are cheap now  Ya I'm a sheep I keep watching dispite the fact I'm sure Production has a big influance on the show. Refuse to get the live feeds since they cut them all the time. For the most part nothing I really want to see on them. Should be a good eviction tonight.


Spoiler



As it stands right now Amanda thinks she has Andy's vote which she doesn't. Looks like it will be a tie going to GM to break the tie... Also Elissia gave Amanda her wedding ring as collaterial. I wouldn't ever give that to anyone. These people are crazy. Sounds like the Andy alliance is going to say Elissia voted Amanda out so will be interesting to see if McCare buys the lie... Double eviction should be great... Hope Andy follows Amanda out the door but that is really a long shot.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



I will be interested in Elissa's vote tonight. I've been telling my wife that this may all be a sick trick on the part of Elissa to give Amanda a false sense of security.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Amanda was evicted. McCrae won HoH. GM and Elissa were nominated. Judd won veto and didn't use it. Elissa was evicted. Spencer has won HoH.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda was evicted. McCrae won HoH. GM and Elissa were nominated. Judd won veto and didn't use it. Elissa was evicted. Spencer has won HoH.





Spoiler



THis will be interesting with Spensor as HOH. Wonder who they will target for this week. Guessing McCare since he isn't part of the Alliance. Hoping he can some how stay in the game and get Andy out of there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Last night went pretty well, IMO. I was disappointed who won the HOH after the first eviction, but was glad with both evictions.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Agree with both th, and sigma ... why is it that in almost all cases, the team that loses someone wins the HoH? I wish Production would stop that.

It's down to the dregs and the snake (Andy). I'm guessing that Pizza Boy will definitely go up. The second nominee will have to come out of The Exterminator alliance. I don't think Judd will be picked simply because he has such a tight relationship with Spencer. To me it's between Andy and GM, with GM having the least influence over Spencer, thus my best guess for #2.

Since all of them get to play in the PoV competition, I see no physical advantage anywhere other than The Exterminator's majority of numbers. Should one of them (GM, Judd, Andy or Spencer) win, it's all over for McCrae. Should the unthinkable happen and McCrae takes the PoV, then I suspect Andy will fill the vacancy and hopefully go home.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I want Judd to win, but the HGs better act soon because he'll win the votes in any final.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it will be GM as the other nom and if either win the veto Judd will go up. Andy seems to have a way to snake by. Can't believe no one has figured this guy out. He is such a little rat.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I think it will be GM as the other nom and if either win the veto Judd will go up. Andy seems to have a way to snake by. Can't believe no one has figured this guy out. He is such a little rat.


Not sure it'll be Judd. His relationship with Spencer is really tight. Andy - OTOH - is probably the most expendable even if no one suspects he's the snake.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I want Judd to win, but the HGs better act soon because he'll win the votes in any final.


Gotta agree with that!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Not sure it'll be Judd. His relationship with Spencer is really tight. Andy - OTOH - is probably the most expendable even if no one suspects he's the snake.


Don't discount Andys way of talking himself out of things though. He will pull the whole I was already a pawn someone elses turn routine. Really hope you are right because I want Andy out!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Don't discount Andys way of talking himself out of things though. He will pull the whole I was already a pawn someone elses turn routine. Really hope you are right because I want Andy out!!


If it comes down to Andy being nominated, I agree ... he'll squirm like the snake that he is no matter who gets hurt.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Andy and Mcrae will probably be nominated. If that happens, the jury house will probably call out for pizza and Mcrae will show up (pardon the pun).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Andy and Mcrae will probably be nominated. If that happens, the jury house will probably call out for pizza and Mcrae will show up (pardon the pun).


LOL Hope you're right. It bothers me that Spencer could be stupid enough to listen to Andy (backstabbing Judd) and nominate Judd.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*At the nomination ceremony, Spencer put up McCrae and GinaMarie for eviction.*


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *At the nomination ceremony, Spencer put up McCrae and GinaMarie for eviction.*





Spoiler



I sure hope he doesn't win POV


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



That makes two of us.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

And now it gets really interesting ...



Spoiler



* McCrae Won PoV!*


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Henry said:


> And now it gets really interesting ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



F***! CBS has to be in on this.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess they're trying to keep this season from turning into a :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: fest.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

It's too bad that Spencer didn't give the gift of "health" to McCrae. Although it was pretty funny that he gave it to Judd. I wonder if Judd had to run 100 laps around the kitchen !rolling !rolling


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dogs31 said:


> It's too bad that Spencer didn't give the gift of "health" to McCrae. Although it was pretty funny that he gave it to Judd. I wonder if Judd had to run 100 laps around the kitchen !rolling !rolling


McCrae needs a set of hair clippers.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Judd has to win or this season turns out to be the worst in my opinion. Andy makes me ill and Macrae has not even been playing the game since his first day in the house, even he admits that. GM has a big mouth and the only redeeming quality Spencer has is that he somehow has managed to escape multiple nominations.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Judd has to win or this season turns out to be the worst in my opinion. Andy makes me ill and Macrae has not even been playing the game since his first day in the house, even he admits that. GM has a big mouth and the only redeeming quality Spencer has is that he somehow has managed to escape multiple nominations.


Few would argue that this has been a season of compromise when it comes to choosing who should win. Like you, only Judd winning would save it for me, but even Judd is a compromise. Most of this season has been a roller-coaster ride for me. First I liked Helen, then I liked Jessie, then Elissa, and finally Judd.

The only two players (should they return) that I would no longer want to win are Helen and Elissa. To me, my disappointment in them includes shoddy playing, poor judgment, hypocritical social game, and a healthy dose of incredulity.

Judd is my last hold-out. If he gets evicted, then the winner and CBS deserve all of the criticisms and denunciations that are sure to come their way.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

These two Einsteins take the cake...

Spoiler


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a rare editorial from Morty (at the  MortysTv site I frequent)...

--------------------

*Very Disappointed:* I was very disappointed in last night's _Big Brother_ episode. I feel that the producers are sanitizing the character of the final five houseguests so that the viewers will tune in and cheer one of them on to victory at the finale, and be happy that one of them is getting $500,000. Last night's program only showed The Exterminator's happy that Amanda and Elissa were evicted, without any signs of the hateful tirades that have gone on since. Julie Chen said she feels that by showing the HGs as they are, we will learn from their inadequacies, so why cover it up now?

I know my readers don't like it when I interject opinions into my updates, however I'll try to be fair and balanced about this, like Fox News would cover it. From the beginning of the season, I noticed (IMHO) that Elissa is a bit odd; she misses social cues, and is at times completely socially awkward, like being very blunt when the situation calls for the utmost tact. She flip-flopped on her decisions, further flawing her gameplay. But being a poor player, and being different is no cause for the vile hatred these people have for her and her family.

The final five, and yes Judd too, have called her every offensive word in the book, not just a few times, but for hours on end. Andy seems to have a problem with the way Elissa's 15 year step-son is being raise because he owns three successful on-line businesses. Elissa said that her husband is a self-made millionaire entrepreneur and that he wants his kids to follow in his footsteps. Could all this hatred toward Elissa just be jealously? 

In the past we've seen HGs vote out people for being smart, are BB HGs predisposed to hate intelligence? If I had a chance to be mentored by Elissa's husband I would jump at it. I'd be his intern, errand boy, or anything to learn how to run a successful internet company. I've been running this site since 1997 and have learned nothing.

While complaining about Elissa using the show do promote her exercise business, Andy said, "Elissersize dot com which makes you gain weight." GinaMarie adds, "It's a virus." Spencer: "And all proceeds go to help spread STDs throughout North America..." Andy: "I thought it went to the Adolph Hitler foundation." Spencer: "Yeah, some of the proceeds actually do... the Adolph Hitler 5K..." They all laugh and GinaMarie says, "and to the United ***** College Fund. You knew I had to throw that in!" Now correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't GinaMarie just equate the United ***** College Fund to Hitler?

The poll on the left_ [posted on Morty's site - Henry]_ shows Elissa in the lead to get your vote for America's Favorite player. I think many of you are voting like we do in our elections, we're really just voting against the other guy. The thing that bugs me is that if Elissa wins, the final five will think that she won because she's Rachel's sister and support from the "Brenchel Army," even Elissa thinks she won MVP because of Rachel's fans. Once again, this is just my opinion, but Elissa has more fans of her own than Brenchel.

--------------------

In essence, it says what most of us feel.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

The article nails it. All that is really left is a bunch of immature brats that all think they are the best that ever played the game when in reality they are the first bunch of losers smart enough to be carried by a couple strategic players that voted out most of the strong competition early on. Although I did not care much for most of them either it is hard to deny that the most competitive players from a game standpoint are long gone. The episodes from here on out will be hard to watch without puking.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder if it'll get renewed next year?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> These two Einsteins take the cake...
> 
> Spoiler


McCrae would never fall for it. The idea to evict


Spoiler



Judd is actually smart. He'd win the jury votes, easily.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I wonder if it'll get renewed next year?


I think so. They'll tweak here and there and, like a recurring cancer, it'll be back.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I think so. They'll tweak here and there and, like a recurring cancer, it'll be back.

But not on HD. LOL


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> But not on HD. LOL


That would be my guess, unless this season is so dismal that they do it just to regain viewership. I know we disapprove of the casting. and the resolution, and the repeat competitions, and the voting methodology ... but I have to also wonder how CBS considers the season? Is it a financial success? One would think so given all of the press they got early on thanks to Aaryn, GM and Spencer. With it came eyeballs, no doubt. So, whether we like it or don't, what really matters is what CBS thinks.

So, yes, get ready for more SD and more censorship over at TVGN. The more they change it, the more it will stay the same.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> That would be my guess, unless this season is so dismal that they do it just to regain viewership. I know we disapprove of the casting. and the resolution, and the repeat competitions, and the voting methodology ... but I have to also wonder how CBS considers the season? Is it a financial success? One would think so given all of the press they got early on thanks to Aaryn, GM and Spencer. With it came eyeballs, no doubt. So, whether we like it or don't, what really matters is what CBS thinks.
> 
> So, yes, get ready for more SD and more censorship over at TVGN. The more they change it, the more it will stay the same.


Sure it will get renewed they have more viewers this year then last year. I agree expect the same boring format next year and they may get HD when 4k is mainstream. Surprised the show is in color cbs is so cheap with it. Expect the dumb zing bot and otev to be back as well. Show can really use a good twist. Crap cast made this my least favorite season of big brother by far.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yesterday, CBS taped the eviction episode you'll be watching tonight. Because of that, the live feeds were turned off very early and our update web sites had to scramble to keep reporting. MortysTv did something a bit different. Instead of the hash & rehash, Morty himself held an  on-line chat  that proved to be quite interesting. He talks (writes) about everyone in the house, past seasons and some of those characters; gives his predictions, and even talks about some of the overseas versions of the program.

For me, this has been a bust of a season. That's just one man's opinion, of course, and CBS could not disagree with me more. There's no doubt in my mind that we will be seeing more of BB in the future. Even though most of us viewers are a bit ticked off with the choice of HGs this season, I'm sure we'll belly up to the TV next season.

In the end, were else could a young and impressionable mind go to see racism, homophobia, misogyny, conceit and deceit, all in one place and on one show? These must be the values CBS wants our young ones to emulate ... or they might have made better choices.

Since only social trash remains in the house, I don't really care who wins.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what CBS is up to. MortysTv is reporting that the eviction will be televised tonight, although Wednesday nights are usually devoted to canned tapings of the PoV ceremony. If they do a live show tonight, I have no clue what comes tomorrow although the EPG calls for a BB eviction and a new HoH comp. I'm as confused as most of you. :shrug:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I'm not sure what CBS is up to. MortysTv is reporting that the eviction will be televised tonight, although Wednesday nights are usually devoted to canned tapings of the PoV ceremony. If they do a live show tonight, I have no clue what comes tomorrow although the EPG calls for a BB eviction and a new HoH comp. I'm as confused as most of you. :shrug:


Keep in mind yesterdays show was taped on tuesday so Expect to see Nominations tonight a veto ceremony and someone evicted. Will also probably see the endurance start to a three part hoh comp for the last hoh that is gurenteed to be in the final 2. I agree nothing but trash left in the house. They should devote tonight nothing but losers left night and take them money and donate it to charities that help the people these jokers insult. Give money to the united ***** fund, Human Rights campaign. Then send these jerks out the door with nothing. Curious what the MortysTv guy said about other countries versions of Big Brother... Know none of the racest stuff would be allowed in the uk. They are given a warning and then kicked off the show for acting like that over there.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Keep in mind yesterdays show was taped on tuesday so Expect to see Nominations tonight a veto ceremony and someone evicted. Will also probably see the endurance start to a three part hoh comp for the last hoh that is gurenteed to be in the final 2. I agree nothing but trash left in the house. They should devote tonight nothing but losers left night and take them money and donate it to charities that help the people these jokers insult. Give money to the united ***** fund, Human Rights campaign. Then send these jerks out the door with nothing. Curious what the MortysTv guy said about other countries versions of Big Brother... Know none of the racest stuff would be allowed in the uk. They are given a warning and then kicked off the show for acting like that over there.


Right on all counts, th. I'm thinking about tuning into the next UK season. The US version is still up in the air with me, but my wife will, no doubt, watch it.

It would be a hoot if BB gave the money to UNCF, but they won't of course.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Right on all counts, th. I'm thinking about tuning into the next UK season. The US version is still up in the air with me, but my wife will, no doubt, watch it.
> 
> It would be a hoot if BB gave the money to UNCF, but they won't of course.


Ya I will be watching the UK one next year for sure. I will start watching the US one as well, but if it is like this season I will be tunning out. May match the Australlian one instaed although it starts much later in the summer. So far I like the UK one best. They have all kinds of great twists.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like its coming back for season 16, but probably not in HD though. > http://www.deadline.com/2013/09/cbs-big-brother-renewed-for-season-16/


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Looks like its coming back for season 16, but probably not in HD though. > http://www.deadline.com/2013/09/cbs-big-brother-renewed-for-season-16/


Amazes me about the HD with HD cams being so cheap now and this is one of CBS's most popular summer shows. Hopefully they get a better group of house mates this seaon has been awful.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya know what is scary to say... I really think Andy has played well. Maybe I'm crazy. lol


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Ya know what is scary to say... I really think Andy has played well.* Maybe I'm crazy*. lol


 :icon_cool


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Man, I hate to think what I would do if Andy wins this season. All the teary eyed scenes, all the flip flopping on those in his alliances and then trying to rationalize his being a loyal player to those close to him. His total delusion that he is actually the strategic one. He was carried a long way through the game by others in the house. I see him as nothing but a weak kneed floater that decided at the last minute to turn and back stab members of his original alliance that carried him on their backs all the way there. I have no problems with any remaining players winning *EXCEPT* him.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Man, I hate to think what I would do if Andy wins this season. All the teary eyed scenes, all the flip flopping on those in his alliances and then trying to rationalize his being a loyal player to those close to him. His total delusion that he is actually the strategic one. He was carried a long way through the game by others in the house. I see him as nothing but a weak kneed floater that decided at the last minute to turn and back stab members of his original alliance that carried him on their backs all the way there. I have no problems with any remaining players winning *EXCEPT* him.


I despise his game and echo your closing sentiment. Unlike you, I think this was his strategy all along. His only loyalty has been to himself. It's the way he came into the game. Hopefully, the others will see this and send him home penniless.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

jdskycaster said:


> Man, I hate to think what I would do if Andy wins this season. All the teary eyed scenes, all the flip flopping on those in his alliances and then trying to rationalize his being a loyal player to those close to him. His total delusion that he is actually the strategic one. He was carried a long way through the game by others in the house. I see him as nothing but a weak kneed floater that decided at the last minute to turn and back stab members of his original alliance that carried him on their backs all the way there. I have no problems with any remaining players winning *EXCEPT* him.


Really think it is between Spensor and who ever wins HOH. Both will take him since he has no chance to win the game. He really hasn't made any big moves. Andy has been nothing but a snake but have a feeling he will end up winning. Totally doesn't deserve the money. Hate when floaters get this far let alone win. Would be great for Gina Marie to win HOH and send Andy packing with nothing.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

^Amen to that one!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Morty has a few thoughts he'd like to share with us...

--------------------

I wanted to ask you who you'd like to see win _Big Brother 15,_ and I was going to give you a fourth choice, "None of the above," however, the jury doesn't get that easy choice, so why should you, pick one!

Voting for America's Favorite Player at CBS ends today at 11:59AM BBT. The poll I started last week has received 37,159 votes and as you can see from the results at the right, Elissa has an astounding lead with 44% of the votes. 

Some web sites have campaigned for Elissa, I didn't. It's not that I wanted to appear unbiased, but because my reason for wanting Elissa to win is not very nice; I just want to see the final six really pissed off. Howard, who IMHO, is a very nice guy, wants the money to take his mother to see the Martin Luther King Memorial in Washington DC, which is a much more noble cause than pissing off a few loud mouths. I think most of 16,400+ voters on this site want Elissa to win to piss off the loud mouths, so although I'm not a nice guy, I'm not lonely. Spencer has said that if he wins the big prize he'd pay for Howard's pilgrimage to Washington. I'd really like to see all these scoundrels held to the promises they make in the house.

While I'm making snide remarks, let me throw a few at the producers. Is it just me or have they gotten lazy and complacent? With the motto, "Expect the Unexpected," things are pretty damn predictable. The houseguests were able to accurately guess the type of competition (i.e. OTEV, Before or After, Double Evictions, etc..) every week. It's time to switch things up! Like, for example, the PoV was a big twist when it was introduce over a decade ago, but now it would be a big twist that if they had PoV competitions that could result in no one winning the PoV. Now that would be a twist, everyone depending on a PoV, and then no one wins it! What if the winner of the PoV could keep it secret one week, like they do with the immunity idol on _Survivor_, and at the last minute someone could whip out the PoV and shake things up.

I previously suggested that throughout the season the HGs would have to do work, like making t-shirts that could be sold on line to raise money for a charity, and the HGs would earn BB dollars that could be used to buy food and beer, a better bed, or maybe even a PoV. Think of the deals that could be made if the HGs had a currency in the house to barter with.

Last winter we covered the first ever Canadian _Big Brother_ and it was great. One thing that made it great was that once BB woke up the HGs, they were not allowed to go back to sleep, and at a reasonable hour, the lights would dim, to encourage them to go to bed. They had a talking moose on the wall (her name was Marsha) and a phone in the storage room, that gave HGs secret tasks they had to complete during the day. If they completed the task, at the end of the day, they'd get a reward, usually a party with booze. This gave them something to do all day, and yet they still had plenty of time to plot and scheme. The parties were usually not shown on the feeds, which gave us a break, and something to see on the TV show. The HGs were also punished for not wearing their mics, like they'd get their booze taken away. One girl that was always sleeping during the day got the CD player taken away from the HoH room for a few days. I really had hoped_ Big Brother_ USA would have adopted these policies as well. I feel the viewers are punished more than the HGs.

So there's my opinion for today. I figured I might as well write something, as I think the HGs are going to continue to bore us today.

Source

--------------------


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

And stop repeating challenges from past seasons.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> And stop repeating challenges from past seasons.


Can't agree with you more. The Zingbot is sooo played and otev. That and those dumb question HOH challanges. They can do so much more with this show but choose to have no creativity at all.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

A final few words from  Morty:

-------------------------------------

_*Rumors:*_ Now let's get down to the talk on the net. This season has had more outrageous rumors than any other season I can think of. One site had said that Amanda is a close personal friend of Allison Grodner, the executive producer of _Big Brother_, and that it was predetermined that Amanda would win BB15. When things weren't going well for Amanda, the site said that since the story of the show being rigged "leaked" out, that CBS was going to cover it up by having Amanda get evicted.

These outrageous rumors don't bother me as much as the people that believe them. Forget about the ridiculousness of the plot, any fan of _Big Brother_ can see that there is a huge element of chance built into the game, with competitions requiring balancing balls, running on slippery floors, and even a roulette wheel, rigging the game for a predetermined outcome would be impossible.

Besides the rumors, various websites have interpreted information to sensationalize it to the max. When the Prudential Real Estate website in Florida removed Amanda's picture from their directory of realtors, it was reported that Amanda had her license taken away. Whereas it might be true that Prudential would want to distance themselves from Amanda's reputation, it is up to The Florida Real Estate Commission (FREC) to determine if she in some way violated the Florida Division of Real Estate statutes and codes.

Yesterday it was reported on Qwerty, a usually reputable gay news site, that Andy was fired from his teaching position at the College of DuPage. This was an assumption made based on a post on the college's Facebook page that read:

*"Andy Herren has formerly worked for College of DuPage as a part-time instructor. He does not currently work for the College. Any behavior or language he uses on the CBS reality show "Big Brother" does not represent the opinions or values of College of DuPage."*

While in the Big Brother house Andy has said that he does not know if he will be re-hired when he gets out, if DuPage wants him, his employment would begin in January. It sounds more like Andy was working on a per diem, or more precisely, a per semester arrangement, and the college had not determined if he his services would be required in January.

_*But wait... there's more!*_

BBluver is going to write up tonight's big finale, and we have not yet heard if the backyard interviews will be shown of the feeds this year, if they are, we'll cover it. Then, tomorrow, we'll have all the press reports and links to interviews with the most politically incorrect, rude, vulgar houseguests in Big Brother history. I, for one, can't wait to see their reaction to finding out what the public thinks of them.

-------------------------------------


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's aftermath time, boys and girls...

Articles and opinions.


----------

